#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-02-27
<Knulp1404> Guten Tag. :)
<Knulp1404> In welchem Channel kann man mir mit Tipps zu einem verkorksten dist-upgrade (14.04) weiterhelfen? Paket checkbox-ng blockiert und ich kriege es nicht gefixt...
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-02
<phillip> hallo docjuhnk
<docjuhnk> Hallo
<docjuhnk> Liegt die Stille am Karnevalswochenende?
<phillip> öhhm nö
<docjuhnk> O.k. wusste nicht wirklich, wie viele Leute und wie regelmäßig hier teilgenommen wird
<phillip> sind gerade nicht so viele  Übersetzer
<phillip> waren mal mehr
<phillip> also wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast frage ;)
<phillip> docjuhnk: bist du zum ersten mal hier?
<docjuhnk> Dabei behauptet Launchpad, dass das Cimmunity Team aus 51 aktiven Mitgliedern besteht
<docjuhnk> Jap
<docjuhnk> Über Twitter wurde zur Mithilfe aufgerufen, da ich im Studium mit Überstzungen zu tun hatte und jetzt gerade immer neuerdings wieder öfter übersetze,...
<phillip> docjuhnk: ja das reviewer hat auch 10 oder so und gerade aktive bin nur ich und noch einer selten
<phillip> docjuhnk: das ist super
<phillip> also ich bin meisten hier
<phillip> kannst /i docjuhnk
<phillip> sorry
<phillip> kannst also gerne Vorbeischauen, wenn es was zu besprechen gibt
<phillip> docjuhnk: hast du denn topic gelesen?
<docjuhnk> Aktuelle Aufgaben?
<phillip> ne das dieser channel öffentlich geloggt wird
<docjuhnk> Ach so. Ja klar
<phillip> docjuhnk: ist im irc nemlich eigentlich nicht so …
<docjuhnk> Also wird nicht geloggt?
<phillip> docjuhnk: hier schon, in den meisten anderen channels nicht
<phillip> kannst ich fragen wie dein Lauchpad name ist? Dann kann ich das besser ein ordnen
<docjuhnk> Launchpad ID docjuhnk
<phillip> wenn was nicht geloggt werden soll kannst du einfach per /msg zu mir sprechen ;)
<phillip> docjuhnk: hast du schon was übersetzt?
<docjuhnk> für Ubuntu nicht.
<phillip> oder hast du das wiki gelesen?
<phillip> okey
<docjuhnk> hab in den letzten Wochen einiges in Launchpad und auch im Wiki gelesen um zu wissen, wie hier gearbeitet wird.
<phillip> super
<phillip> tjo hast du was nicht verstanden oder willst du was wissen?
<docjuhnk> das ganz ist auch schon wieder n paar Tage her. Eigentlich schien mir erst mal alles klar zu sein.
<phillip> aslo wenn du Lust hast was zu übersetzen kannst du gerne starten
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+lang/de/+index?batch=300
<phillip> das ist die Liste
<docjuhnk> Hast du gesagt, Ihr seid Momentan zu zweit?
<docjuhnk> Ah nee, es sind doch mehr Namen...
<phillip> docjuhnk: von den Reviewern, es sind noch einige andere die mal was Übersetzen
<docjuhnk> Welcher Phillip aus dem Team bist du?
<phillip> docjuhnk: der als letztes beigetreten ist
<phillip> docjuhnk: und ja aud dem Team sind nur 2 aktive
<phillip> und von dem anderen habe ich auch nur wenig gesehen
<docjuhnk> Alles klar. Vielen Dank für den Link zur Liste. Sollte ich doch noch Fragen haben, kann ich dich evtl per Mail oder Jabber anschreiben?
<phillip> ja
<phillip> also jabber nutze ich nicht
<phillip> kannst irc nehmen
<phillip> sollte eigentlich immer hier sein
<phillip> (wenn der Server nicht spackt)
<docjuhnk> O.k. geht auch. Las nur grad Jabber: phil@phkr.de
<phillip> docjuhnk: ja, aber nicht bei mir
<docjuhnk> dann hab ich den falschen Phillip aus der Liste gesucht...
<phillip> hehe
<phillip> also wenn du was Übersetzt hast kannst du mir gerne bescheid sagen, dann schaue ich mir das an
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 06.04.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2019-02-26
<manjaroDeepin> manjaro
<manjaroDeepin> hallo
<manjaroDeepin> manjaro ist nicht schlecht
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2019-03-03
<toddy> Hallo zusammen. Ist jemand wegen des Meetings hier?
<ppq> moin
<ppq> ich bin hier, weiß aber nicht warum *kopfkratz*
